# new pics



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

it would be wrong not to take any pics after an afternoon cleaning the car

my bro took these, canon 40d, open for about 10 seconds with a wireless flash










think this one was only a few seconds










just thought i'd put them on here as everyone on facebook just thinks im daft for havin heaps of pics of a car..


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

looking good kev i really need to get some tips from your bro


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Great looking pics mate, I've never bothered putting any of my pics on facebook, only us chaps on here can truly understand and appreciate :thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice and tidy!

A clean car says volumes to me about a person (all positive).

Some people can not understand our passion and to them, I say, "Get it up ya!"


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Love it.

Wish I'd have kept mine sometimes, was a lot cheaper to run than the Clio and just as much fun.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

what difference does it make to keeping it open for 10 seconds or a couple.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... quite a lot.

Like the second one, but don't like the reflections on the plate... I'd also try and get the lighting more uniform (though it's damned difficult).

Bret


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> ... quite a lot.
> 
> Like the second one, but don't like the reflections on the plate... I'd also try and get the lighting more uniform (though it's damned difficult).
> 
> Bret


very true, no matter what we do the light just always hits it big time, what difference would using an umbrella make? we just have the one remote flash and just flash it halfway through the photo.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice... tripod and long exposure is the way to go!


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

looking good mate,

nice pics as well.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

ksm1985 said:


> very true, no matter what we do the light just always hits it big time, what difference would using an umbrella make? we just have the one remote flash and just flash it halfway through the photo.


yep, but either film on the plate or avoid the specific reflection (diffused from the floor?) - you'll need to work with the locations so the flash doesn't go directly to the plate.

Matt film would really be the easy answer. Or a card "fiesta!".

Bret


----------

